# 750 radiator cap access tips with plastics on ?



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone ever come up with a better way to access the radiator cap with the plastics on ?Any mod out there that looks good ?Gotta fill my radiator again.

Side Note: This is not just to refill the rad,but to get the air bubbles out after a repair.


----------



## BigSac (Apr 29, 2011)

I Drilled a small hole beneath the black plastic compartment, left side, but the only thing that sucks is that you gotta unscrew all them screws to get to the hole?:34:


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I was thinking of something like this might look alright. There isn't much room though and the plastic is curved right above the rad cap.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

A square one might be easier to fit:

Ford Superduty Diesel Gloss Black Locking Fuel Door 2011-2012 F250 F350 | eBay


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i have a hole cut in the plastic with a rubber grommet filling the hole.....looks good still not too noticable and accessable when you need it........its just too hard to get anything else to fit the plastic......and didnt want to have to take anything off if i had too fill it in the bush and didnt want a gaping hole......but starting on the rad relocate soon so......


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys.I wound up removing the black pocket,and drillled out a 7/8" hole at an angle towards the rad cap,then I trimmed out the plastic radiator cover right in front of the cap for easy access.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could have just removed the plastic shroud around the radiator


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You can also remove the headlight and get right to it. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes I could have removed the rad cover but then I would have had to remove the front plastics,and could go through the headlight but then how to refill ?It's alot easier to remove the upper left pocket cover,drill a hole in the front corner angled towards the rad cap,which the pocket cover will cover over the hole once reinstalled.Now if i need to fill the rad again,I just remove the front left pocket cover,take off the rad cap,stick in my funnel and can fill her back up - and you can see what you're doing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just used a siphon. Lol


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Sounds like there is a few differant ways that seem to work good. This stuff will be very helpful to the guys that don't relocate. Should be a sticky or something if this subject doesn't already exsist.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I could not find any topics on this even though I do recall seeing this topic brought up before,I could not locate it.So this is one way I have done it,maybe someone has a better idea,or someone else can benefit from this thread.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I really like the dman66 method!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I used overflow reservoir to fill mine. I.V. style just hung it up high and let er drain. Lol

KAWI RULES


----------

